# 2ww - Blood Tests for preganancy confirmation



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi

I wondered if anyone could help . I am currently in the 2ww and will be testing on the 24th of October. I was told to just use a normal pharmacy pregnancy test - if it was positive to let them know and then I will be back to the clinic 3 weeks later for a scan. 

They didn't mention anything about blood tests and I noticed on the site lots of people mentioning blood tests to confirm pregnancy. Is this something I can ask the clinic to do - it would be good to know every week that the pregnancy is progressing until the scan - would the blood test tell me this if I had them on a weekly basis? Not really sure how they work so would be grateful for any advice before I call the clinic to ask.

Many thanks

Michelle


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Michelle,

Most clinics do ask for you to do the pregnancy test at home using one supplied by them or from a pharmacy.

It is only standard practice for some clinics to do a blood test. I myself only had the HPT and had to inform them what the result was.

A blood test can be done to see if the pregnancy is progressing but generally this is done if there is a problem after finding out you are pregnant for example: bleeding.

Your GP may do a blood test if you ask but these will generally take several days before you know the results and i very much doubt he/she will do more than one.

If you are concerned ask your clinic about doing a blood test, they may charge for this service and may only do one or two at the most, it is not standard practice to do them every week to confirm that the pregnancy is still on-going.

I wish you lots of luck for the 24th.

Mel

x x


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Mel

Many thanks for this - sorry on the one hand trying to be positive for the 24th but on the other I had two miscarriages last year so be extra cautious! 

Many, many thanks for a speedy reply - much appreciated!

Michelle


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I can understand your concerns Michelle and if i could have had a blood test done every week i would have.

Hold on in there - good luck

Mel

x x


----------



## bubblyshell (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi Michelle

I just want to say I was advised I needed to do the HPT at home in which I done. I was then advised to go back to the clinic the next couple of days and they redone it to confirm the results (only if it was positive) in my case it was and I am now 25wks 3d pg.

I wish you all the luck in the world.

Love
Shell.
xx


----------

